
Towards Stealthy Manipulation of Road Navigation Systems [pdf] - ArtWomb
https://people.cs.vt.edu/gangwang/sec18-gps.pdf
======
js2
Discussed 4 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17539465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17539465)

~~~
robbiep
For those that come after, the link is to the discussion of the news article,
whereas this thread is the paper and actually a pretty interesting read

------
Nokinside
Critical sat-nav guided systems should not rely on unprotected satellite
navigation alone. You need complementary systems.

There already exists Wide Area Augmentation System (WAAS) and European
Geostationary Navigation Overlay Service (EGNOS). They augment GPS, GNSS and
Golnass and provide accuracy, integrity, and availability. They are used in
aviation.

EU's GNSS has PRS (Public Regulated Service). It is authenticated and can be
used in sensitive applications for civilian uses. US has GPS modes that are
protected but they seem to be only for military.

\---

ps. Many road navigation systems already have accelerometers in them.
Relatively easy counter against road routing spoofing is to detect turns and
directions. System could flash a warning that something is wrong if crude INS
is not matching GPS signal. There are spoofing techniques that fool integrated
GPS/INS but they are hard or impossible to use in roads.

------
superkuh
From their price list it looks like they decided to buy a Chinese clone HackRF
instead of a HackRF One from greatscottgadgets or a distributor.

>All the components are available off-the-shelf. The total cost is about 223
US Dollars ($175+$35+$10+$3).

------
8bitsrule
Solution: rely on your own NI to detect that you are being mis-routed.

Then, reconsider the choice. Pretty sure the whole point of individual
autonomy is life. Every bit we delegate is at our own peril.

